

The P2P Texting Service Undocumented Immigrants Are Using to Avoid Police - georgebonnr
http://www.buzzfeed.com/davidnoriega/the-texting-service-undocumented-immigrants-are-using-to-avo#.as4r12YLW3

======
dailabala
Thanks for submitting. I run PaseLaVoz if anyone wants to reach out.

------
venomsnake
That is dangerous. With a successful hack or a simple phonecall to NSA you
have a motherlode of undocumented migrants numbers and locations.

~~~
dailabala
Most users are not undocumented.

